# Vid: New song with CGDAEG and standard tuning



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's an original song I recorded and mixed at home. It's all vocals and guitars, in standard and new standard tuning.

YouTube - Taking the World - Take 2

I'm playing my Ibanez J-custom RG8570M and my Quest BC-Rich copy, through my Roland VGA-7 amp.


----------

